# Wer kennt die Schöne...



## Padderson (11 Juli 2012)

...aus der Werbung mit dem Schlankheitsmittel formoline L112? Da unterhält sich im Kaffee eine hübsche Blondine mit einer noch hübscheren Brünetten über Figur halten trotz Naschen. Den Namen der Brünetten wüßte ich zu gerne, vielleicht sogar das eine oder andere Bild. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## TobiasB (11 Juli 2012)

Und was haste davon???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juli 2012)

hey padderson. 1 hab ich :thumbup:


Karoline von Wilcke



​
mehr bilder HIER http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...ilcke-formoline-112-spot-12x.html#post1349878


----------



## Padderson (11 Juli 2012)

genial - :thx:
Von der anderen haste nicht zufällig auch einen Namen oder ein Bild?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juli 2012)

Noch nicht aber wer weis was das Netz noch hergibt​


----------



## MarkyMark (12 Juli 2012)

Oh, Schwerer...da hätte ich auch was...klinke mich mal frech ein...die schöne Frau aus der aktuellen Duplowerbung an der Haltestelle...im Hintergrund läuft ein französischer Track...weißt du denn auch, wie DIESE Frau heißt? Da fand ich bislang nichts.

PS sorry für´s OT


----------



## Claudia (12 Juli 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Oh, Schwerer...da hätte ich auch was...klinke mich mal frech ein...die schöne Frau aus der aktuellen Duplowerbung an der Haltestelle...im Hintergrund läuft ein französischer Track...weißt du denn auch, wie DIESE Frau heißt? Da fand ich bislang nichts.
> 
> PS sorry für´s OT



das sollte von *Ben l'oncle Soul - Petite soeur* sein


*
*


----------



## MarkyMark (12 Juli 2012)

happy010 den Track kenn ich Mama, mir gehts um die FRAU in der Werbung happy010


----------

